# Is this a good camera?



## Mudder (Jan 14, 2006)

Went to a flea market today and found an Olympus C-2500L for a price I could not pass up (Real cheap).

Anyhow, It did not have any of the cards but I did have a spare CF card so with new batteries I was in business. As far as I can find out on my limited searches it was one of the first "good" SLR digitals to hit the market and went for $1200.00 in 1999. 

Can anyone point me to anyplace where I might get a crash course on digital SLR photography? I found some pages to help me get through all of the functions so I'm looking at finding a site that will help to explain for a non photographer just what shutter speeds, ISO, F stops and all the rest means?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 14, 2006)

Try www.shortcourses.com  they write very good books on how to use cameras and also some of the photo software.  They do some books on individual cameras and also one on digital cameras in general.  I bought them for my Nikon 880 and also for Photoshop Elements.  Their books are much better than what is writtenby the makers of the camera itself.

Wayne


----------



## scubaman (Jan 14, 2006)

If you are not looking for free material, check out http://www.123di.com/default.htm - they have a demo you can download.  It's excellent, but check it out first to see if this is what you are looking for


----------



## Fangar (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone who works with Digital cameras or photgraphy, should be familiar with this link.  A great FREE resurce:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusc2500l/


----------



## TomServo (Jan 15, 2006)

Try wikipedia.org - search for photography and check out the links. They'll explain f-stop, depth of field, shutter speed, iso speed.


----------

